# Ethan Oliver Ralph vs Simon Dickerman



## MvAgusta (May 7, 2022)

As if Ralph’s attempt to start a feud with Patrick Casey wasn’t pathetic enough, the Gunt decided to start yet another feud with another former Fuentes associate Simon Dickerman.

Dickerman appeared last night on the Kino Casino dropping new information and exposing the honeypot that America First has become, especially with Nick’s threats to use the FBI on former groypers and Nick’s attempts at suing Simon into poverty.

Ralph being the Catguard he is to the gay Mexican Child Leader of the White Race went on the offensive on Twitter today once more against Simon:


Metokur commented on the Ralphamale’s erratic behavior on Twitter as well:

Ralph’s beef with Simon Dickerman and Patrick Casey seem to coincide with the fact that both were former AF associates and now the Mexican Catboy Fuhrer is ordering the Gunt to smear both openly now.


----------



## I'd abeeb bear (May 7, 2022)

If even the people here refuse to believe Nick or Ethan could be a fed, I don't think Simon's going to convince anyone despite being around first hand for all that time.  People are so willfully retarded.  Nick himself could write a tell all about his fed involvement and people would still say it's impossible.


----------



## Ketamine Kat (May 7, 2022)

Jesus christ every day the Gunt stretches onto some other poor unfortunate soul... I always expect a new "Ethan Ralph vs X" thread whenever I check the farms.

That doesn't make you look cool, or badass or lone rider. It just makes you look like an unsavory cunt.

On top of that on this case what a shitty hill to die on - but I guess that's his trademark. Anything related to shit.


----------



## TV's Adam West (May 7, 2022)

The increasingly poor decisions of Ethan Ralph.


----------



## Edilg (May 7, 2022)

A Junk Yard Hog just isn't as scary as a Junk Yard Dog.


----------



## Cucktry Roads (May 7, 2022)

This fucking pig...


----------



## Beef Elemental (May 7, 2022)

I want to know about how Nick makes money off the other streamers on cozy.tv. Corinne was pestering Ralph about this on her own stream after the supreme court protest. He got flustered and told her to stop prying so there might be something sketchy going on. I don't know if anyone archived it but it's gone from her YT feed. This was either before or after the spite steak meal. I think after.


----------



## Punished Brent (May 7, 2022)

For some strange reason I expected the gunt to stay quiet about this, to not give it attention.


----------



## Philier (May 7, 2022)

I used to laugh at the Gunt before because he was mostly fucking up his own life and the life of some clout chasing cunts, but lately I'm starting to really hate this fat fuck. He's truly subhuman.


----------



## MeltyTW (May 7, 2022)

i fucking love that ralph responds to simon being confused at a negative comment with him buckling under the pressure of one guy hating him for not being a groyper incel. because thats what ralph would do buckle and cry. ralph really is the biggest retard ever. im sure he didnt expect groypers to hate him for saying groypers suck piggy.


----------



## wes (May 7, 2022)

SpergLord999 said:


> why the fuck would you multiply the values on the front end? Thats just sloppy


They're not sending their best.


----------



## Radical Cadre (May 7, 2022)

A-another one?

Okay Ethan.


----------



## AltisticRight (May 7, 2022)

Imagine naming your child after this worthless grift honeypot site.


----------



## Stanley Tit (May 8, 2022)

These two shouldn't fight. They have tons in common.


----------



## AltisticRight (May 8, 2022)

Would it be better if we merge the Ethan Oliver Ralph vs. (jilted AF catboy) into one bigger thread? Too much crossover between these groups. 
So far, there's Ryan Sanchez and RPG who are doing their own thing, then there's Simon, Jaden and Patrick. 
I think the Ralph vs. Ryan and RPG can stay, then we merge this one with the Patrick one, merge the OPs as well, it's only a matter of time until the AF attack hog goes after Jaden, who can then be added to the title.


----------



## MvAgusta (May 8, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> Would it be better if we merge the Ethan Oliver Ralph vs. (jilted AF catboy) into one bigger thread? Too much crossover between these groups.
> So far, there's Ryan Sanchez and RPG who are doing their own thing, then there's Simon, Jaden and Patrick.
> I think the Ralph vs. Ryan and RPG can stay, then we merge this one with the Patrick one, merge the OPs as well, it's only a matter of time until the AF attack hog goes after Jaden, who can then be added to the title.


Sure that could work out.

Makes more sense to merge the PC thread too.


----------



## Beef Elemental (May 8, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> Would it be better if we merge the Ethan Oliver Ralph vs. (jilted AF catboy) into one bigger thread? Too much crossover between these groups.
> So far, there's Ryan Sanchez and RPG who are doing their own thing, then there's Simon, Jaden and Patrick.
> I think the Ralph vs. Ryan and RPG can stay, then we merge this one with the Patrick one, merge the OPs as well, it's only a matter of time until the AF attack hog goes after Jaden, who can then be added to the title.


Yes, but it should be more of a dumpster fire thread for this whole kerfuffle. The AF NPCs certainly don't need their own threads, and at least in the Ralph context the events are going to be muddled and convoluted.


----------



## Gamergirl Cleanup Crew (May 8, 2022)

Psst, tweet. Tweet it, Ethannn

_YESSSS, ETHANN
_


----------



## AltisticRight (May 8, 2022)

I have locked this thread, I will be moving relevant posts to the other one.
Commence trashfire enthusiasm here: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/ethan-oliver-ralph-vs-patrick-casey-simon-dickerman.118500/


----------

